# Web-Projekt Projekt in Eclipse classes Ordner?



## lieschen89 (16. Feb 2012)

Hi,

ich möchte in Eclipse ein JSF Projekt über die .war importieren.
Wenn ich das allerdings versuche (import->other->JSF Project From .war) dann fehlt immer im Ordner WEB-INF der classes Ordner mit den Klassen.
(auch wenn ich import->Web->WAR-File mache)

Im Workspace-Ordner von Eclipse gibts den Ordner allerdings, nur in Eclipse selbst im Package-Explorer wird er nicht angezeigt und wenn ich ihn anlegen möchte kommt auch immer der Fehler, dass der Ordner schon existiert.

Ich habe noch nicht so viele Web-Projekte in Eclipse angelegt, allerdings hatten die meisten immer verschiedene Strukturen. In dem jetzt gibt es nur .class und keine .java Dateien, liegt es daran?

Das Projekt hab ich nicht selbst programmiert, ist eher so eine Beispiel-Anwendung, daher macht mich das stutzig warum das nicht funktioniert.

(Struktur der .war:

META-INF
WEB-INF
   clases
   lib
   faces-config
   web.xml
images
)

Was genau mache ich falsch?


----------



## Marcinek (16. Feb 2012)

Nix . Die war Datei enthält keine sourcen.


----------



## lieschen89 (16. Feb 2012)

In der .war dürfte es also gar keinen Ordner classes mit Java-Klassen geben?
Ok, dann wird das das Problem gewesen sein.


----------



## Marcinek (16. Feb 2012)

I.d.R. sind die Sourcen sind src oder source drin.


----------



## nillehammer (16. Feb 2012)

> In der .war dürfte es also gar keinen Ordner classes mit Java-Klassen geben?
> Ok, dann wird das das Problem gewesen sein.


Doch! unter WEB-INF gibt es den Ordner classes. Dort stehen die Java-Klassen schön in den zugehörigen Packages drinnen. Aber eben als kompilierte .class-Dateien und nicht als .java-Sourcecode. Es kann aber auch sein, dass der Autor sich entschieden hat, die classes in jars zu packen. Die findet man unter WEB-INF/lib. 

Wo Source-Code Dateien abgelegt werden, ist in der Struktur der war-Datei nicht definiert. Sie müssten eigentlich garnicht drinnen abgelegt sein, weil sie für die Ausführung der Anwendung im Webcontainer nicht benötigt werden. Sinnvollerweise würde ich sie aber unter WEB-INF vermuten, weil sie so nicht vom Browser direkt aufgerufen werden können. Dort dann je nach Herkunft unter "source", "src" oder sowas. Ein anderer Ort wären die jar-Dateien im lib-Ordner. Oder eben überhaupt nicht.


----------



## lieschen89 (16. Feb 2012)

also ob im Ordner classes oder in nem src Ordner ist eigentlich egal, müsste beides funktionieren, so wie ich das hier jetzt mitbekommen habe.

ok, also das stimmt. In meiner .war Datei ist im WEB-INF Ordner der Ordner classes mit .class Dateien.
(also wenn ich die .war mit nem zip Programm oder so öffne und rein schaue)

In meinem Eclipse allerdings wird der Ordner classe wie schon beschrieben nicht angezeigt. Wenn ich im workspace von Eclipse gucke ist der Ordner aber da. 
Woran liegt das?


----------



## mvitz (17. Feb 2012)

Weil Eclipse diesen Ordner Standardmäßig versteckt.
Du sollst mit diesem Ordner sowieso nichts machen, da dieser von Eclipse verwaltet wird.


----------

